# jsp validatoren in eclipse ausstellen



## Guest (4. Apr 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe hier eine sehr nervige sache und weiß nicht wie ich das abstellen kann. bei jeder kleinen änderung die ich irgendwo in meinem web projekt durchführe oder auch beim starten fangen jedesmal diese jsp validator prozesse an, legen alles lahm und nerven wie die sau 
wie kann ich das abstellen ?
gruß
lechnix


----------



## maki (4. Apr 2008)

Schnellerer Rechner? 

Ansonsten:
Preferences -> Validation


----------



## Guest (4. Apr 2008)

danke endlich:

Project --> Properties-->JSP Fragment-->Enable Project Spezific Settings


----------

